# A couple! Who's Who?



## Javier Marin (Nov 14, 2014)

I know it's a couple, but did not say who is male and who is female ... I'm new at this 

They can give me help?

thank you!

1º









2º









Couple


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

1= female 
2= male

The male looks like he needs to put some weight on. It could just be the photo though.


----------



## Javier Marin (Nov 14, 2014)

I also think it is 1º female and 2º male ..

but the male is much larger than the female ..

and this thin, I feed him every day since this home!

Thanks


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

The thin one is for sure the male. The toe pads show this. You need to look into pulling him for the time being. If he is eating daily and still that small there could be something bigger going on.


----------



## Javier Marin (Nov 14, 2014)

I Hope nothing bad happens , a lot of feeding and waiting time.
thank you very much


----------

